# Puppy classes worth it?



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

I went up to petco today to sign up for puppy classes for Rocky, but I decided to ask here first after reading about it. He already knows all of the commands on the list (and then some) really well, even in really distracting environments. As far as the socialization goes, I already bring him to the dog park pretty much every evening for a good 45 minutes, and he meets at least a half dozen people and dogs on our morning walk through the park. 

Is there some other reason I should shell out the 100$, or is my own regimen covering it all?


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

Hmmm. When I clicked on your thread I was already planning on saying yes, it's worth it. But after reading how great Rocky's doing, I'm not so sure!! LOL

So I don't know.... I'm interested in what others have to say.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

If Rocky is old enough, by their rules, I would sign up for a more advanced class like obedience, maybe even the level 2 if he knows the basics. If that doesn't work out see if your park district or a local dog club has some obedience or even agility classes.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)

briteday said:


> If Rocky is old enough, by their rules, I would sign up for a more advanced class like obedience, maybe even the level 2 if he knows the basics. If that doesn't work out see if your park district or a local dog club has some obedience or even agility classes.


He's only 17 weeks atm. After talking to the trainer there (who didn't seem all that great) they only offer two classes, puppy training and basic obedience. She said both of them were nearly identical except different age categories.

I think I like the idea of local dog clubs. I'm going to start looking around and see if I can find one, that could really be the ticket for more advanced group obedience.

On a side note, how early can I start him on agility? I know he definitely won't be doing much jumping til his growth plates close next year, but can I start him on other stuff yet?


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I would watch the classes at first to see how the trainer is. Most of them are not that good and don't know that much, so I've heard. I'd go through your humane society, if they have obedience class. Ours will let a dog younger than the suggested age if it already knows whats being taught at its age level.


----------



## MyCharlie (Nov 4, 2007)

trumpetjock said:


> He's only 17 weeks atm. On a side note, how early can I start him on agility? I know he definitely won't be doing much jumping til his growth plates close next year, but can I start him on other stuff yet?


Talk to your local agility club (if you have some near you, that is). We only have one and I signed Charlie up (we start in a few weeks). He's only 6 1/2 months old and the trainer said they sometimes start younger than that, but I forget the age. She said they just do other things besides jumping. So talk to your local club and see what their recommendations are. I've read that flawless obedience is really important, possibly more important than the actual jumping, etc. So you can really work on the commands and other equipment until he's ready to jump.


----------



## briteday (Feb 10, 2007)

Since Rocky has yet to go through adolescence, and usually some obedience backsliding, I would try to sign up for some intermediate obedience with an outlook towards agility class in the spring or summer. Sometimes dog clubs will have "recreational" agility where dogs and owners are not training to compete and the purpose is just to go and burn off energy with the dogs while learning new skills.

But again you want to watch a class or two. If a dog is allowed to walk a plank, go up an A frame, or do the teeter-totter improperly, you can ruin a good dog in a split second. The obstacles need to be trained in the right way. And jumps should be kept very low, no matter the size of the dog, until the dog is fully developed. You are just trying to train the dog to obey the command to go over something, doesn't matter how high it is at this point.


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

I would look for a local puppy agility class, actually- I've had Lizzie in one since 9 weeks and it's just about to end- then we'll move onto basic obedience (where she knows the commands, but this will be proofing and a ring environment.)


----------



## lucygoose (Feb 11, 2008)

I went to our local PetSmart right when we first got Willie.....He was about 7 months old.....That *trainer* there told me to ignore his barking and boy, she steered me wrong...Long story....so ever since then, I do not go there, but just maybe to have a place to go during the winter to be around other dogs....I signed him up for basic obedience at a read dog training place....Landheim....now I have him to start at a local dog club for agility. I can't wait....but I am not that keen on these pet stores classes.....Good Luck to you!!


----------

